
Ask HN: A service where newsletter operators can advertise their newsletter? - jamieweb
Around a week ago I came across a website where newsletter operators can advertise their newsletter, and people can visit to find new newsletters to subscribe to.<p>The service wasn&#x27;t posted to HN a week ago, it was older than that. It might have been on Product Hunt too.<p>Unfortunately I was using a different device so I don&#x27;t have the web history, and I can&#x27;t remember the name of the service.<p>The motto&#x2F;slogan was something like:<p>&quot;A collection of newsletters looking for subscribers&quot;<p>...or something with that meaning.<p>After 40 minutes of Googling, I can&#x27;t find it. Does anybody here recognise this and have a clue what the name could have been?<p>Thank you.
======
personlurking
Just doing HN searches:

[https://newsletter.city](https://newsletter.city)

[http://upstart.me/search/index.php](http://upstart.me/search/index.php)

[http://www.newsletterstash.com](http://www.newsletterstash.com) (dead, see
below)

[http://web.archive.org/web/20150821050833/http://www.newslet...](http://web.archive.org/web/20150821050833/http://www.newsletterstash.com:80/)

------
jamieweb
It _might_ have been thepear.co...

------
kjcharles
Was it inboxreads.co ?

